# Platy early-Born fry?



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Well I found two babies last night! Yay I transferred them to a new tank and tore the tank apart looking for more...well I found 4 dead ones and both my females are still pregnant!!!! How does this work they're supposed to have a brood of all the fry at once right? I'm thinking because of stress she had a few early births and two of the fry lived...?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

No, it can take them some time, depending on if they are stressed or feel safe.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

majerah1 said:


> No, it can take them some time, depending on if they are stressed or feel safe.


Do you know why this could have happened?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If the tank is more open and bright they may not feel safe, so while they birthed a few they may still be holding on to the others until the feel they would be safer. Do you have any moss? Any smaller tank you can move the pregnant mom to, and keep the lights dim and tons of hides?


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

majerah1 said:


> If the tank is more open and bright they may not feel safe, so while they birthed a few they may still be holding on to the others until the feel they would be safer. Do you have any moss? Any smaller tank you can move the pregnant mom to, and keep the lights dim and tons of hides?


Lots of moss, plants and crevices and the two fry are in my free tank , they're so small my 5g looks huge now.


----------

